# Favorite Fragrances for 2011



## JayInkJet (Nov 8, 2011)

This year is slowly coming to an end already... What were some of your favorite fragrances?

  	I started this year off with Miracle by Lancome, as it was a gift, then went through a couple Ralph Laurens. Now I'm hooked on Daisy Eau So Fresh by Marc Jacobs!


----------



## JulieDiva (Feb 5, 2012)

I love perfume, and my new favourites this year are :

  	Aura by Swarovski...heavenly!!

  	Elie Saab,, Le Parfum...so pretty!!


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

right now i'm loving chanel eau de tendre....I'm not sure it that is how you spell the perfume is green


----------



## afulton (Feb 17, 2012)

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle is my new favorite.


----------



## writerlilly (Sep 27, 2012)

I usually stick to the same type of perfume I've always liked, and even then, I wear is sparingly. Jasmine by the Body Shop.


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 21, 2013)

I am with Turquatic of Mac for last couple of years. 

This is simply awesome. I also tried N5 of Chanel last year. It was a gift from my mom in my last birthday.


----------

